# Sig2022 vs FNP9



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I was sure that I wanted a FNP9 untill i stopped at another gun store today and held the 2022. My question is how do the two compare? I really have never looked at the Sigs before due to the fact I could not afford them. The one I found was the same price as the FN (549.00 + tax). I see both have good reps and I know the finale decision will be mine on which to buy, but I was wondering if someone could give me some input on the 2022. Would I be giving up quality on the Sig (2022) because it is much less than the other modles or is it just as well made? Combat accuracy? Reliability? This will be a daily carry for me so I want to make an educated decision and not an impulse buy. Thank you for any information you can provide.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not fired that model Sig. But I've yet to see one that didn't live up to the motto of To Hell & Back Reliability. The FNP is a great weapon also. I'm not being on Poly frame pistols but both those have the one thing I want to see on any weapon..A hammer.

I own a couple Sig Sauer pistols and have the Browning Pro 40 which is the same pistol as the FNP-40 and I simply love it. hear those poly Sigs are good weapons too. I'd say you can't go wrong either way. Both have a De-Cock But the FNP has a manual safety. Rather that is a plus or minus is up to you.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have an SP2022. I've never been a fan of manual safeties like those on 1911's or BHP's. My personal preference is the SA/DA action from SiG. I'm sure the FN is a fine weapon but I've not shot one so I have no first hand experience. If there is something you'd like to know about the SP specifically, just ask. There is plenty to read about if you use the search function, you'll find it.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the bit of info on this. I went to another dealer to take a look at this Sig as well and they had no clue what i was talking about. Then another guy behind the counter said it was discontinued so now i'm really not sure about the Sig. I'll have to do a little more research now. Thank you again.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, the new Sig P250 is in the same price range. It would stand to reason Sig is no longer making the SP2022 because the Sig P250 is their new line of poly-framed handguns. At any rate, I don't think you could go wrong with any of them. I do think you're getting a better deal with FN because of the third mag standard if you buy new. The FN also has a more desireable profile for carry; FNP slides are pretty slim on their 9mm/40S&W/357SIG models. I've also heard that new Sigs are coming with ONE mag to avoid changing the base price of their products. You might want to check into this if you're buying a new Sig.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Not a fan of the 250's brickish design myself but I have never shot one. The 2022 is a great weapon and value. Only reason I don't have one is the controls in my south paw are too awkward and I don't care for the none flush mag base plates. Petty concerns but thats all I got on the negative. For a righty and if you don't mind or prefer the extended mag plate it is a great value. I don't have any range expereince with the FN but I have held them and read many a glowing review. Sounds like you have two very solid choices to choose from.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> I've also heard that new Sigs are coming with ONE mag to avoid changing the base price of their products. You might want to check into this if you're buying a new Sig.


Yeah you're right about them comming with only one mag. I just recently bought a new P250 45ACP. I called Sig to try and buy an extra mag and was informed they were not offering extra mags at this time, maybe later on. What a bunch of crap.


----------

